# Best exercises to lose weight and burn fat fast?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone have any good at home exercises that I can do to lose weight fast or burn fat fast? I weigh 211 started exercising since august, i weighed 224 back in august.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

burpees are pretty good for this if you only have limited space and cannot run outside.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Burpees are good too. You could also trying jumping rope.

Most importantly though, count your calories.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

jamesd said:


> burpees are pretty good for this if you only have limited space and cannot run outside.
> 
> []PYfNA_lmkHM[/]


THANKS! Will try this tomorrow.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> Burpees are good too. You could also trying jumping rope.
> 
> Most importantly though, count your calories.


Great!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Dancing also works






/me doesn't know how to embed video


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

cardio! any muscle conditioning will just build muscle mass. Walking is the best exercise for weight loss! Keeps you in your target rate heart for calorie burning, whereas running etc gets your heart rate too high and you start to move into aerobic conditioning


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

kettlebells


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

spritning intervals or High intensity Training


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

jamesd said:


> burpees are pretty good for this if you only have limited space and cannot run outside.


Wow, she looks really young/different there. I have a couple of friends really into BodyRock but some if it looks intense. With HIIT I worry about losing form and hurting myself by doing it wrong. : / Er, if you're competing with yourself that is to beat your times.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

What really works for me is to do a lot of walking, especially up hill. I dropped like 5 pounds in 2 months by doing that alone. As food goes, I think high protein and a low carb diet works best.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Let us know how the burpees go. Lol they're easier than they look, don't over do it the first time with whatever exercise you decide to do cause then you will end up too sore and won't be able to work out the next day.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just expanding on what shadowmask posted, read the link and scroll down to workout six for the body weight routine:
http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...nce/six_new_tabata_workouts_for_fast_fat_loss


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Keep in mind that walking 1 hour a day will do almost nothing. one hour of walking = 250 -300 calories.

That means that if you keep your diet the same you will lose 2-3 lbs a month if you walk an hour a day consistently

Walk 2 hours, you double that amount.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

cindy8701 said:


> cardio! any muscle conditioning will just build muscle mass. Walking is the best exercise for weight loss! Keeps you in your target rate heart for calorie burning, whereas running etc gets your heart rate too high and you start to move into aerobic conditioning


thanks for posting, but I don't understand??


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

jamesd said:


> burpees are pretty good for this if you only have limited space and cannot run outside.
> 
> []PYfNA_lmkHM[/]


Man, I couldn't do this one. Guess I need more time to get fit. Meanwhile I'll continue my jump roping and push-ups and crunches and soon running outside.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm trying to lose about 18lbs more the burpee exercise seems to be pointing me in the right direction, gives me something to do when not at the gym. I just have one question... anyone have any ideas how many calories does 50 burpees burn in a day?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Cynical said:


> I'm trying to lose about 18lbs more the burpee exercise seems to be pointing me in the right direction give me something to do when not at the gym. I just have one question... anyone have any ideas how many calories does 50 burpees burn in a day?


These exercises don't burn of that many calories but if you do them regularly(45 minutes 3 times per week) your overall metabolism will increase. So you will burn of more calories when you are resting too.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I planned on doing the exercise (burpee) everyday, I feel its redundant to do the others since the burpee hits all those spots anyway. I forgot to put into account the metabolism increase though i don't think it would increase mine by that much since I generally jog and bike for 30mins 3 times a week. hmmm.... guess I'll just have to catalog my weight the coming weeks. thanks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, I tried that burpee exercise, and it kicked my ***!


----------



## Lettinggo (Sep 28, 2011)

*Walking really IS great exercise*



Zeeshan said:


> Keep in mind that walking 1 hour a day will do almost nothing. one hour of walking = 250 -300 calories.
> 
> That means that if you keep your diet the same you will lose 2-3 lbs a month if you walk an hour a day consistently
> 
> Walk 2 hours, you double that amount.


This is absolutely, certifiably untrue. I know this from personal experience, from being a weight loss counselor at Jenny CRaig for two years, from a recnt client of mine who started in the 220 range with great results, and from lots of reading. Walking is an excellent weighbearing exercise for weightloss and maintenance. There are, literally, entire books on the topic. If you use a chart to show calories burned per hour it would not seem that effective, but the real evidence is in the thousands of people who have been successful doing this. If you add upper body by using either weights or band either during walking that enhances the cardio and toning.


----------



## Jonners (Sep 28, 2011)

Burpees are good. The most important thing is to chose an exercise, or set of exercises, that you can do for a while. It is not so much what exercise you do but how much of it you do. http://www.motleyhealth.com/lose-weight/what-is-the-best-exercise-to-help-lose-weight-quickly

I like to run / jog and do some weight training. Although mostly running at the moment, probably more weight training in the winter though. As well as burpees do squats, jumping jacks, lunges, back extensions and chair dips to work more muscles.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Urgh I just learned something...

Doing 55 Burpees the night before going to the gym, then at the gym doing 45 Squats w/ weights, 90 ankle pumps, 30min jog, 30min cycling and doing another 55 Burpees when you get home = me screaming bloody hell! all day.


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

the best would proably be push-ups or jumping jacks or sit-ups be cause they workfor me because I was 165 pounds now i'm 148 I do them everynigt


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Cynical said:


> Urgh I just learned something...
> 
> Doing 55 Burpees the night before going to the gym, then at the gym doing 45 Squats w/ weights, 90 ankle pumps, 30min jog, 30min cycling and doing another 55 Burpees when you get home = me scream bloody hell! all day.


To make it more challenging do the pushups on one leg and instead of just a jump, do a pull up at the end. I like this version of the burpee better.


----------



## Jonners (Sep 28, 2011)

Cynical said:


> Urgh I just learned something...
> 
> Doing 55 Burpees the night before going to the gym, then at the gym doing 45 Squats w/ weights, 90 ankle pumps, 30min jog, 30min cycling and doing another 55 Burpees when you get home = me scream bloody hell! all day.


lol, yeah, not good to do squats 2 days running!

I had a great leg workout on saturday. My wife asked me to move a shrub. Our soil is a nightmware and the shrub was about 9 years old and well rooted. No idea if it will survive, but it almost killed me and my legs still ache!


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

jamesd said:


> burpees are pretty good for this if you only have limited space and cannot run outside.


Shes SO DELICIOUS :roll


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Jonners said:


> lol, yeah, not good to do squats 2 days running!
> 
> I had a great leg workout on saturday. My wife asked me to move a shrub. Our soil is a nightmware and the shrub was about 9 years old and well rooted. No idea if it will survive, but it almost killed me and my legs still ache!


lol you shouldn't have exerted yourself that much but yeah doing squats in rows does take a toll learned that the hard way. though I seem to recover more quickly than previous days. I guess my body is adapting to the extra work out so hopefully I can do it every night in a few days.


----------

